# Kalchreuth und Umgebung



## BlackBobby (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo guten Tag, also ich bin des öfteren mal in der Umgebung von Kalchreuth vor allem beim Wildpferdgehege und da ist mir vor kurzem der neu angelegte Part bei dem Anlieger aufgefallen, und da wollt ich mal fragen, wer denn hier aus dem Forum da alles unterwegs ist, dass man sich ja vielleicht mal treffen kann zum zusammen biken... 
Wär echt nett 
Gruß Manuel


----------



## nightwolf (5. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich fahr da gelegentlich ... 

Hier die Fotos aus dem letzten Winter 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14203

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (5. Juni 2009)

Fahre in der Woche sehr oft nach Kalchreuth und dort in den Hügeln umher. Wenn ich am Abend etwas mehr Zeit habe, geht es von dort mal weiter zum Hetzles oder zu dem anderen kleinen Flugplatz bei Oberrüsselbach / Lillinghof. Da sind wenigstens mal längere Anstiege.
Meist fahre ich über Neunhof nach Kalchreuth. 
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## BlackBobby (11. Juni 2009)

naja soweit bis zu dem flugplatz kann ich mit meinem enduro nich immer fahren, das würde zu anstrengend, aber is sicherlich ne schöne strecke, ich hab leider kein hardteil oder was vergleichbares, wo man längere touren fahren könnte...

aber ich wollte mal wissen wer denn auch so mit freeridern/downhillern dort unterwegs ist, also auch die angelegten strecken fährt....

gruß manuel


----------



## karstenr (15. Juni 2009)

Freereide + Downhill ist  ehr nicht so mein Ding. Fahre zwar mal einen der Trails im Wald bei Kalchreuth, aber eine Tour braucht bei mir dazu längere und gleichmäßige Anstiege. Allerdings habe ich am Abend nur selten genug Zeit eine so große Tour über den Hetzles zu fahren. Waren beim letzten Mal rund 700m HU mit 64Km. Da ich meist am WE recht heftige Touren fahre, lasse ich es in der Woche oft recht ruhig angehen. 
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## BlackBobby (12. August 2009)

Also irgendwer muss doch da was bauen... kommt ja schließlich nicht von allein hin 

Wär nett wenn man sich mal treffen könnte...

Gruß


----------



## S*P*J (12. August 2009)

also ich fahr da mehrmals die Woche  Allerdings in letzter Teit vermehrt mit der CC Schüssel, da irgendwelche Vollpfeifen die "angelegten" Sachen mit Bäumen blockieren oder bei Trails Begrenzungen rausreisen.


----------

